# Younge Pygmy Accidental Pregnancy?



## JessicaPygmyDwarf (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm a newer goat owner, after my Uncle decided to add them to his farm, I did a lot of research, and got myself a goat. Saving up to find her a companion, I planned to wither after I got a baby from the two. 

But in my infinite wisdom, I had mistaken that the maturity date (at a 1yr old) for a pygmy as meaning they couldn't get pregnant until then. Not that the Fertility date was something different (like they CAN get pregnant at 2 months old). 

So I have had Billy (my now 5month old Nigerian Buck), living with my (now 4month old Pygmy girl) for the past month, (I just got Billy a month ago) I noticed for the first time that he was trying to mount her (I am with them everyday, this is the first time in that time I have seen this). In regards to my brother saying I was wrong, we looked it up again... I was wrong. 

I know pregnancy's go better in goats when the male is with the female, but I am sending Billy to my uncles farm until I KNOW she is pregnant. I cant afford a vet, I have two questions. Is there a way or medicine to abort the babies at home (I am against it in general, but I cant loose my baby.) Also, what are signs to find if she is pregnant? I have noticed in the most recent days, that her nipples seem to be coming down to where you see them from a back view, is that just normal, or a sign of pregnancy?

No matter the outcome, I am preparing myself for the worst, learning about how to preform difficult births, the best thing to have on hand for such. I am a little under prepared, as I planned to do this 8 or so more months down the road.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome from North Carolina! 

If she takes it is very possible that the kidding will kill her. 

You can't tell if they are pregnant right away, it usually at *least* a month before you can tell if they took. Some goats don't show signs at all.

Call your vet and ask if you can buy a dose of lutalyse. It is a shot you give IM and she won't take. The vet doesn't have to give the shot, but you can't get it from the feed stores. 

We had a dwarf get out and she accidentally got bred by a meat goat buck. Called the vet right away and got a dose of lute and was told to give in 11 days. The good news is that lute is cheap, it was only $6 for the dose. 

This year one of our bucklings bred a few does back in the spring so we had to lute them too. We keep a bottle on hand now 

I'm not for aborting either but for the life of your doe its worth it  

Where are you located? Do you have a caprine vet?


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 23, 2015)

Greetings Jessica and . Sorry you're dealing with this. Your post leaves me with a lot of questions.

You say "I cant afford a vet" can your folks or maybe your uncle help you out there?  I have to be critical here; why did you get animals if you (or your family) can't afford a vet for them? That seems selfish and irresponsible to me.

You say "I know pregnancy's go better in goats when the male is with the female..."  Where did you get this from? Perhaps I'm mistaken and others can correct me but in most cases intact males (bucks) are only kept with the females (does) when breeding is wanted. Other than that, they are kept separate. That helps avoid unwanted pregnancies among other things.

"I am sending Billy to my uncles farm until I KNOW she is pregnant." Goats are herd animals and NEED other goat companionship. Leaving your doe alone will add additional stress for her to deal with. Maybe you can swap/trade your buck for another doe from your uncle for a while until the present issue is resolved? Another potential issue with this is bio security. When you move animals between farms, there is always the possibility of spreading diseases.

"...I planned to wither after I got a baby from the two." Again, I may be mistaken, but wethering is best done on a young kid. It is generally done no later than 3 months of age. Once an adult, it is best to have the wethering done surgically by a vet.

Should you decide to lute your doe, "IM" as posted by @Goat Whisperer means intramuscular... the shot should be given into a large muscle mass.


----------



## JessicaPygmyDwarf (Aug 24, 2015)

Goat Whisperer, I am in Indiana, first time owner, it was an oversight on my part. I have been doing more research on it, and am still looking for the closest vet, unfortunately many of the vets near me, only focus on more common house pets, I am contacting a farmer I buy hay from, and seeing who he uses for his goats.

I don't have a vet personally, which I know is highly discouraged, but both my little ones were in the best of situations, Billy was abused at the home I got him, Killer (little Pygmy) was in a small room with about 40 other goats being fed a five gallon bucket of grain a day (for all of them).

Thanks for the swift response, I have a few photos, I wasn't sure if the dropping of her breast area and such were a sign of pregnancy, as far as I can tell (and my relatives) she has not had a cycle, at least not by the signs I have been told of. But today I noticed her private parts were rather swollen looking, what do you take from these?


----------



## JessicaPygmyDwarf (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello LateStarter!!

Well, as I stated previously (just my latest comment), I choose these goats from conditions far worse than the norm. I knew when I got them I could not give them vet care, which is why i chose to upgrade a goat from its previous conditions, not take it down. I am not incapable of making these little ones better off. Both have been dewormed, I had money saved to get them shots they had not been given (from a local farm hand), and giving them love and proper dieting. But I do understand your concern here.

I don't think they live better together, I had planned on separation at her fertility mark (which I thought was a year old), but as experience from my uncle, and many goat herder's I have talked to, the pregnancy itself goes smoother when a male is there.

My killer has become more attached to the ducks that she has deemed herself mom of, than Billy. However, I do intend a trade out of sorts with a female goat, my uncle will be the one to do the castration (has been doing this for years on end for other people), he does the Emasculatome method.

Im still in the learning of it all, (why I started with two) and know I am to make some mistakes. I have bad issues with the abortion, I am taking her to a local farmer who had the same issue with one of his young ones, and getting his opinion on if she could do it successfully. I haven been made aware of the mass muscle, thanks for that one by the way!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 3, 2015)

What did you decide to do?


----------



## JessicaPygmyDwarf (Sep 7, 2015)

Pamela said:


> What did you decide to do?



I moved Billy, updated Killer (Female) on her de-worming shot, have began learning all the ways to react to kidding in smaller goats, I prepared a emergency kit if she does have a baby, I have began feeding her as people suggest on pregnant goats, and brought in a female goat for company. If/when it becomes apparent she IS pregnant. Billy will be brought back, after his castration (I don't need babies from him, I just want to keep him with Killer more than anything.)


----------



## JessicaPygmyDwarf (Sep 7, 2015)

Pamela said:


> What did you decide to do?



I moved Billy, updated Killer (Female) on her de-worming shot, have began learning all the ways to react to kidding in smaller goats, I prepared a emergency kit if she does have a baby, I have began feeding her as people suggest on pregnant goats, and brought in a female goat for company. If/when it becomes apparent she IS pregnant. Billy will be brought back, after his castration (I don't need babies from him, I just want to keep him with Killer more than anything.)


----------

